# Tyres in Europe



## Avante524 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello

I hope everyone had a good new year and you are all looking forward to the rest of 2010,

My question is simple ( I Hope!)

Which country in mainland Europe would be the cheapest to buy and have fitted some new tyres for our MH: 215/75r16

We are currently in Spain but we will be travelling for the next 4-6 months so any info would be gratefully received.

Many Thanks

Cheers......Still Smiling...


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*Tyre Prices*

Definately not Germany. We had to buy one last summer and the cost was over double than in GB, AND it was a German make tyre. Plus when we collected the wheel we were charged a further 15 euros over quote for a valve!


----------



## ShinyFiat (Jun 2, 2009)

prob France, ATS are not the cheapest but they have v good european network coverage and you can specify budget tyrse if you prefer.If you contact ATS they can give you the contact number for the nearest depot to you.hope this helps


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Avante524 said:


> Hello
> 
> I hope everyone had a good new year and you are all looking forward to the rest of 2010,
> 
> ...


I got a set of 4 Toyos in Germany for €450. Exchange rate at the time was 1.25. Thats cheaper than the UK

Doug


----------

